# Sore Achilles tendon



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had a sore Achilles tendon for about two weeks now and was wondering if anyone has experienced this from biking. I recently switched back to clipless pedals and think it might be the culprit. Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you been stretching any differently/more/less?


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

I just finished the High Cascades 100 and pain in my right Achilles almost caused me to DNF. I mostly pedaled the last 35 miles on one leg. I had some soreness there after a couple of 60 milers I had done, but this went beyond and I could really call it pain. I couldn't stand on the pedals downhill. I've only been riding a year, and my admittedly novice interpretation is that my problem is related to intense overuse (haven't been riding that long and this was 30 mi. longer than my longest ride to date), inflexibility (stretching more would probably help), pedal stroke and perhaps cleat position (I have read some that too much toe down and cleats too far forward can lead to this condition). For now I'm working the standard RICE and hoping for the best. Of course in the future I'll work on the issues I mention above. 

Good luck to the OP. I'd love to hear what others have experienced. 

s


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ive been dealing with this*

for about 2 to 3 months. I also hit the half century mark this year. Ive really tried to work through it doing the calf and tendon stretches which help relieve the pain but the pain always comes once i get back on the bike. Ive tried additional rest days and extended days off the bike. But while im off the bike it will flare up just from walking.

It seems like its time to pay the piper and see a doc. Id really like to try a perscription serum or physical therapy before going under the knife. I really need to be able to ride in order to maintain some kind of fitness. Oh stupid question. What kind of doctor does one see for a achilles tendon?


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Since originally starting this thread, I have switched back to flats and gave my Achilles a 2 week rest. Feels great while riding and normal everyday activity. Going to try to run on it and see how it goes. Hopefully it fixed itself!


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like over use leading to tendonitis. Not a good thing. I got Tendonitis in both achilles tendons in highschool from over training. It takes forever to heal up and I hope for your sake its not what you have. Basically the doc is going to tell you to rest it, do some very light range of motion exercises to keep mobility and flexibility and possibly have you wear a special brace that lightly stretches your achilles tendon while you sleep. At least thats what I had to do. 

During the beginning I could hardly walk up a flight of stairs because the pain was so intense. It took almost 3 months for my tendons to heal well enough to even think about running again. Whatever you do DON'T OVERSTRETCH THEM. That is what made my case so much worse than it could have been. Initially they were just sore and my football trainer stretched the hell out of them. It made them feel ok initially but the pain would always come back even worse. The trainer kept stretching and stretching making it worse and worse. When I finally went to the doc he explained that tendonitis is a bunch of small tears in the tendon and the trainer was actually making the situation worse by possibly tearing the tendon more.

I would take it easy for a couple weeks and see if they are still sore. If so go see a doctor. Best of luck to you and I hope you heal soon.


----------



## funnerprojects (Aug 12, 2011)

Get better!


----------



## MTBMike Colorado (Sep 6, 2011)

My neighbor swears by massage and accupuncture over rest; claims the achilles has such poor blood flow that the massage and accupuncture get's it healing faster.


----------

